# CPC-A who is looking for employment



## KontessaWalker30 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello, 
I've been certified since February 2010 and have been looking for stable permanent employment as a Coder. I've done a lot of temporary work doing Insurance Follow up and Billing. I'm having the door shut in my face constantly and is starting to feel like I'm losing skills that I worked really hard to obtain by school and on the job training. With all the changes that are going on I feel lost. I'm able to accept employment in Seattle, Bellevue, Tacoma, Tukwila, Renton, Kent, Federal Way, WA. 

Thank you, 
Kontessa Walker


----------



## jennylynh (Jan 12, 2012)

Do not give up!  Apply for any position that you can including receptionist, billing, registration, admitting, etc.  I also went through city lists of doctor's offices and hospitals, went to their sites and emailed or put in a resume.  Don't forget to post your information to your local chapter and network!


----------



## cw022055@gmail.com (Jan 14, 2012)

*Willing and able*

I have recently completed my associates and even though I was not feeling well went to take my certification.  I am now prepared to go for a bachelor's but I would still like to find some employment in the office.  Willing to relocate anywhere, sign a contract, and/or except a cut wage.


----------

